# I will be giving away at least 20 pigeons



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I will be giving away at least 20 pigeons. There will be a few rescue birds and mixed breeds. The rest will be homers. I do not have the room to keep these birds anymore. NO DOG TRAINERS or PIGEON SHOOTS, only people who enjoy pigeons welcome to apply. Message me if interested, if another person on PT can vouche for you also it will be a plus.
Kurps


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I thought you had permission to keep them?


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I am downsizing Spirit Wings.
Kurps


----------



## Aces (Aug 4, 2012)

*Pigeons for Adoption in West Los Angeles*

Sorry posted here by mistake


----------



## cedervalleyfarm (Sep 11, 2013)

What state are you in???


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I am giving away 5 pair of white homing pigeons. Two males have a slight imperfection, one has a black tail feather and the other a black spot about half the size of a dime at the tip of the wing joint. The male next to my name will be one of the free birds. I have boxes so just pay for shipping.
Kurps


----------



## CGull (Mar 26, 2013)

M Kurps said:


> I am giving away 5 pair of white homing pigeons. Two males have a slight imperfection, one has a black tail feather and the other a black spot about half the size of a dime at the tip of the wing joint. The male next to my name will be one of the free birds. I have boxes so just pay for shipping.
> Kurps



Are they breeding pairs?


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

None are mated and have not been paired up at all this year. They are quite eager to mate and should pair right up.
Kurps


----------



## CGull (Mar 26, 2013)

How much would it cost to ship them to NY?


----------



## hthomas (Aug 7, 2013)

CGull if you dont want to take all of them and wanna work on a deal i might be interested in some and can chip in on the shipping


----------



## CGull (Mar 26, 2013)

hthomas said:


> CGull if you dont want to take all of them and wanna work on a deal i might be interested in some and can chip in on the shipping


Definitely, depending on where in PA I might even just make the drive.


----------



## hthomas (Aug 7, 2013)

CGull said:


> Definitely, depending on where in PA I might even just make the drive.


gas money/shipping money however it works out- shoot me a text if this goes somewhere 585-519-3223


----------



## CGull (Mar 26, 2013)

Will do...........


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I am in the Poconos. I only have 2 bird and 4 bird boxes. One correction is the one white male has 4 blk tail feathers and is half Delbar and half Sion.
Kurps


----------



## CGull (Mar 26, 2013)

How much for 4 shipped to 14560?


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

i am not sure,i would have to go to the P.O. and see. Not that long ago i had 4 young birds sent from Wi. and it cost $60 in shipping. 
Kurps

added; you send me $60 i will send you 2 pair.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok,looks like they don't want any. This is first come first serve basis. Again 5 pairs of white homing pigeons FREE. Mostly white Delbars. Shoot me a message.
Kurps


----------



## CGull (Mar 26, 2013)

M Kurps said:


> Ok,looks like they don't want any. This is first come first serve basis. Again 5 pairs of white homing pigeons FREE. Mostly white Delbars. Shoot me a message.
> Kurps


I think a local member is going to take one pair and I'll take the other. I just need to shoot him a text this afternoon or wait until he sees this and shoot me a message.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Some of the birds i am giving away.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1110&pictureid=26190
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1110&pictureid=26192
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1110&pictureid=26191
Kurps


----------



## hthomas (Aug 7, 2013)

are you available on Monday?? i have a lot going on most weekends but could take the drive down Monday and be there early to mid-day


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Not a problem at all.We will have to iron out the details, not in a thread. You can take all ten if you want.
Kurps


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice birds Kurps.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you Pigeon is Fun.
Kurps


----------



## asdfghjonathan (Jul 31, 2013)

M Kurps said:


> Some of the birds i am giving away.
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1110&pictureid=26190
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1110&pictureid=26192
> ...




Did you still have birds for free? LOL


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

The whites are all gone already.
Kurps


----------



## asdfghjonathan (Jul 31, 2013)

M Kurps said:


> I will be giving away at least 20 pigeons. There will be a few rescue birds and mixed breeds. The rest will be homers. I do not have the room to keep these birds anymore. NO DOG TRAINERS or PIGEON SHOOTS, only people who enjoy pigeons welcome to apply. Message me if interested, if another person on PT can vouche for you also it will be a plus.
> Kurps


I'm a new flyer in California I'd pay for them to get shipped lol


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I am sorry but i have had other people lie to me and they said they were from Ca. I will not ship to Ca. nor Fl. for that matter.
Kurps


----------

